# Betty’s YouTube channel!??



## Braeden p (May 26, 2020)

My channel is Betty cam on YouTube. Just wondering if anyone actually will watch it because my subscriber count dropped after someone disagreed with me told my grade lies so they would unsubscribe and dislike my videos.


----------



## Liggysasha (May 27, 2020)

I love watching all types of tortoise videos. And if you get to share your passion of tortoises with other young people, then I think it's a great thing to do.

The person that lied about you to your friends is probably jealous that you have a yt channel. Don't listen to the haters and just be yourself!


----------



## The Tortoise Tree (Jul 9, 2020)

Liggysasha said:


> I love watching all types of tortoise videos. And if you get to share your passion of tortoises with other young people, then I think it's a great thing to do.
> 
> The person that lied about you to your friends is probably jealous that you have a yt channel. Don't listen to the haters and just be yourself!


THAT is advice.


----------

